# 2021 Tiguan Order Guide



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

View attachment MY2021_Retail_Order_Guide_US_tiguan.pdf


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I’m curious to see what the new two tone 17” wheels look like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I thought that 2021 is the new style/body already. And finally they came to their senses of offering power front passenger seat on theSEL Premium. It should've been like that all along. Next should be steering assist. If the All track can have it, why not the Tiguan. Much bigger and longer than All track 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

TablaRasa said:


> I thought that 2021 is the new style/body already
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


The facelift is for 2021 in Europe/Rest of World. North America will get facelift for model year 2022. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Quick glance, some notable new things (compared to 2020 I presume)

- Front passenger seat: 8-way power, includes height adjustment
- USB-C charging-only port facing 2nd row seat
- Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) Stop & Go
- MIB3 Discover Media: 8" touchscreen navigation, AM/FM/HD Radio™ & WMA/MP3/FLAC player w/ USB-C
- Wireless App-Connect® smartphone integration (for compatible devices) w/ multi-phone pairing capability


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> The facelift is for 2021 in Europe/Rest of World. North America will get facelift for model year 2022.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh got it. Tiguan ROW has Park steering assist available. Don't know why they don't make it available here. Just doesn't make sense. This one is from 









Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

jonese said:


> Quick glance, some notable new things (compared to 2020 I presume)
> 
> - Front passenger seat: 8-way power, includes height adjustment
> - Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) Stop & Go



Wonder if we can install the power passenger seat into a 2020? Or if it'll just be way to expensive.

Also, think the stop and go should be able to be coded via VAG or OBD? That would be great.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jonfran21 said:


> Wonder if we can install the power passenger seat into a 2020? Or if it'll just be way to expensive
> 
> Also, think the stop and go should be able to be coded via VAG or OBD? That would be great.


Depends on which camera you have. Some of the Mkvii golf r have successfully done it. Or was it the Traffic Jam Assist. I don't remember for certain but I know they have activated it. 


Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## nate432 (Feb 14, 2020)

jonese said:


> Quick glance, some notable new things (compared to 2020 I presume)
> 
> - Front passenger seat: 8-way power, includes height adjustment
> - USB-C charging-only port facing 2nd row seat
> ...



Does that Wireless App-Connect mean wireless Apple Carplay? If so, that's great, as I previously thought NA will have to wait until the 2022 facelift to get that.


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> Depends on which camera you have. Some of the Mkvii golf r have successfully done it. Or was it the Traffic Jam Assist. I don't remember for certain but I know they have activated it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Is the ACC Stop&Go different from the Traffic Jam Assist? 

IIRC the thread where they enabled it required the whole ECU to be updated on a proper VAGCOM device at the dealer, not done with OBDEleven but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

So they're dumping the Silk Blue in favor of Atlantic Blue? If it's the color I see when googling the color on other VW's, I am so happy for this change... one of my biggest hang-ups on the Tiguan was my dislike of the color options. Still no beige seats, but I'd be a lot happier with a dark blue on grey.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

*WTF?*

Did I read that right? There is no Premium model without the R-Line stuff and the Habanero Orange colour is no longer available? Disappointed with VW...what were they thinking? :screwy:


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

JimGravelle said:


> Did I read that right? There is no Premium model without the R-Line stuff and the Habanero Orange colour is no longer available? Disappointed with VW...what were they thinking? :screwy:


2020 didn’t have it either. It wasn’t a real popular color. Along with Dark moss green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> JimGravelle said:
> 
> 
> > Did I read that right? There is no Premium model without the R-Line stuff and the Habanero Orange colour is no longer available? Disappointed with VW...what were they thinking? <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/screwy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Screwy" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Dealers in VA couldn't keep the green in stock, I paid a premium for it, compared the black ones I've bought.


----------



## PrestonK (Oct 14, 2012)

Any word if the 21 NA will get ventilated seats? I’m looking at a 20, but would wait on those.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> 2020 didn’t have it either. It wasn’t a real popular color. Along with Dark moss green.


The Orange colour is available in my area for the 2020 model...not sure about how popular it was...but I liked it! :thumbup:


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Wondering how involved retrofitting the USB-C ports from 2021 Euro to 2020 and under NA. I assume it would be somewhat similar to euro switch. As in get it, install and adjust parameters in OBD tool


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

JimGravelle said:


> The Orange colour is available in my area for the 2020 model...not sure about how popular it was...but I liked it! :thumbup:


The habanero orange looks way better in the rline trim. The regular, not so much.

I have an '18 sel-p rline 4motion, loaded. 

Ibam kind of glad that the orange is no longer available. It makes mine more exclusive.


----------



## DaveR411 (Jan 20, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> I’m curious to see what the new two tone 17” wheels look like



https://www.hubcaphaven.com/p/24485...iguan-wheel-black-machined-5nn601025knq9.html

Hope this helps.
Dave.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

DaveR411 said:


> https://www.hubcaphaven.com/p/24485...iguan-wheel-black-machined-5nn601025knq9.html
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Dave.



Looks like a nightmare to keep clean. Thats a lot of spokes.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Ahh got it. Tiguan ROW has Park steering assist available. Don't know why they don't make it available here. Just doesn't make sense. This one is from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC it is because the park steering assistant sensor in the side of the fender is where the US spec amber marker light is located.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Wondering how involved retrofitting the USB-C ports from 2021 Euro to 2020 and under NA. I assume it would be somewhat similar to euro switch. As in get it, install and adjust parameters in OBD tool


These are on the 8" display for 2021 since it is now the MIB-III. The MIB-III system has a different module in the glove box which can accommodate the updated ports. It is not a simple swap of the port/coding. You'd need the MIB-III "guts". 



PrestonK said:


> Any word if the 21 NA will get ventilated seats? I’m looking at a 20, but would wait on those.


The order guide is out. No ventilated seats.



jonfran21 said:


> Is the ACC Stop&Go different from the Traffic Jam Assist?
> 
> IIRC the thread where they enabled it required the whole ECU to be updated on a proper VAGCOM device at the dealer, not done with OBDEleven but I'm not 100% sure.


Yes. TJA works in conjunction with the LKAS system under 40mph and keeps the car in the lane to a stop. Whereas with with just the ACC stop and go and no TJA, LKAS cuts out under 40mph and the car will not stay centered in the lane at crawling speed.



nate432 said:


> Does that Wireless App-Connect mean wireless Apple Carplay? If so, that's great, as I previously thought NA will have to wait until the 2022 facelift to get that.


Yes. It is on the MIB-III system which is in most 2021 VWs stateside.


----------



## JackStraw79 (Aug 10, 2015)

Zabes64 said:


> Dealers in VA couldn't keep the green in stock, I paid a premium for it, compared the black ones I've bought.


Me too in PA, and I was looking at dealers from NoVa to New England at the time as well, because Green over Black SEs were so scarce. 

Interesting that they give the Atlas a Green now and take it away from the Tiguan.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Does anyone know if the 2021's have hit the ports yet in Virginia? I know they will not be at dealers probably for another couple of months, but I'm curious is they're actually in the US yet?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ice4life said:


> IIRC it is because the park steering assistant sensor in the side of the fender is where the US spec amber marker light is located.


:laugh: I personally I dont think thats the reason why.  If they wanted to have the steering assistant available for Tiguan(even in later years) they would have placed those side markers somewhere else. In my opinion, this was just simply not put in for cost saving reasons (like many other things on NAR Tiguans). Manufactures pay lot of money for market research to understand what customers want and what will make the most money. In general, NAR customers dont have problem with parking compare to ROW. Sure, some people will find it nice but VW return on investment is not there.
Fortunately, I am confident that the steering assist will eventually make it to NAR Tiguan. Most likely, in next refresh/generation


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/p/CGQ5fhzlyfr/?igshid=q40e6t8q4hud

Just little details I wished the NAR VW market has.


Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> I personally I dont think thats the reason why.  If they wanted to have the steering assistant available for Tiguan(even in later years) they would have placed those side markers somewhere else. In my opinion, this was just simply not put in for cost saving reasons (like many other things on NAR Tiguans). Manufactures pay lot of money for market research to understand what customers want and what will make the most money. In general, NAR customers dont have problem with parking compare to ROW. Sure, some people will find it nice but VW return on investment is not there.
> Fortunately, I am confident that the steering assist will eventually make it to NAR Tiguan. Most likely, in next refresh/generation


Golf Alltrak/e-golf has/had parking assist though and they are much smaller than the NAR Tiguan

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I think it may have something to do with the headlights... The Cross Sport has the side markers in the side of the headlights.


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

[mention]ice4life [/mention]

Guess I’ll have to try and cross that bridge once I get there lol Worst case scenario aka If... it’s offered.... Rear center console ports could be retrofitted and voltage output adjusted by either VCDS, if needed and/or possible or tap the source from an open fuse terminal. 

Already know I have my hands full with that dream. 6 Modded VW’s later you’d think I’d have learned my lesson) lol 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

JODZ said:


> Does anyone know if the 2021's have hit the ports yet in Virginia? I know they will not be at dealers probably for another couple of months, but I'm curious is they're actually in the US yet?


They are showing up on Cars.com now... I've been stalking the new listings to see photos of the new-for-2021 Atlantic Blue, and a couple dealerships have actual photos up meaning at least some are starting to arrive at dealers. Most have the stock photos suggesting they're still in transit or arrived too recently for photos.

And do Tiguans all pass through a "port" in Virginia when they're made in Mexico?


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

blipsman said:


> They are showing up on Cars.com now... I've been stalking the new listings to see photos of the new-for-2021 Atlantic Blue, and a couple dealerships have actual photos up meaning at least some are starting to arrive at dealers. Most have the stock photos suggesting they're still in transit or arrived too recently for photos.
> 
> And do Tiguans all pass through a "port" in Virginia when they're made in Mexico?


Lol, good question. Maybe I'm thinking that because of when i was getting my 2017 Golf R.. Lol Thanks for the heads  

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

TablaRasa said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CGQ5fhzlyfr/?igshid=q40e6t8q4hud
> 
> Just little details I wished the NAR VW market has.
> 
> ...


Yes! I’d pay extra for a feature like that for winter. My audi had them and I miss them. I hate taking road trips in winter because the salt/sand/ice covers the headlights and I sometimes have to stop and clean the lights off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.instagram.com/p/CGQ5fhzlyfr/?igshid=q40e6t8q4hud
> ...


I'm surprised there isn't a heated one that shoots at the radar whenever it detects blocked sensor and under 36F


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

The 2021 Tiguan is finally on the VW.CA website! It appears they are finally available in Canada. The puzzling part is they don’t mention anything about the new passenger power seat or it having the MIB 3 system...very confusing. Does anyone know if they brought these new options to Canada in the 2021 model?


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

JimGravelle said:


> The 2021 Tiguan is finally on the VW.CA website! It appears they are finally available in Canada. The puzzling part is they don’t mention anything about the new passenger power seat or it having the MIB 3 system...very confusing. Does anyone know if they brought these new options to Canada in the 2021 model?


Our Tiguans actually are really different than the ones sold in the US equipment wise. Well, not THAT different but we use different nomenclature and what not. We also have an "United Edition" for 2021 which is usually reserved for ROW models, for 2020 we had the "IQ DRIVE" one too. It wouldn't surprise me if we don't have the power passenger seat, probably trying to keep the price down as most of ours are already standard with 4MOTION and therefore already more expensive than the US ones. 

We do have MIB3, as I saw that the Tiguans now have wireless CarPlay/AA which I don't think was possible with MIB2


----------

